# Visceral Fat



## Jenny65 (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi All

I have just calculated my visceral fat by using my waist measurement, my thigh measurement, weight and height, and age,  according to this link I am lean ! (dont look it but it made me smile)









						Official Body Fat Percentage Chart: Ideal Body Fat for Men and Women by Age | Fitnescity: Fitness Lab Testing. Body Composition Assessments.
					

Healthy body fat percentage chart - What each body fat level looks like. Classification table: Male and Female, by age.  Women: 15%-18%: Ultra Lean (athlete). 18%-22%: Lean.  22%-30%: Moderately Lean. 30%-40%: Excess Fat. Above 40%: High Body Fat Risk. Men: Under 5%: Low Body Fat Risk




					www.fitnescity.com
				




I used this calculator to work it out









						Visceral Fat Calculator » Luxembourg Institute of Health
					

The Visceral Fat Calculator provides an accurate and easy evaluation of the visceral fat depots for adults (≥ 18 years).




					www.lih.lu
				




My composition scales say my visceral fat was excessive and is now acceptable, but I am trying to learn more about ways to reduce it.  I wanted to use my actual body measurements to see if it matched the scales and I guess in a way it did.  On my scales it says 10 (was 16) using the calculator it is 21 but then that is measure on a different scale.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2022)

I wrote a poem about visceral fat 

Oh! View with animosity
Visceral adiposity!
One of Nature’s great monstrosities
That must not be ignored!
For central flesh viscosity
With variable velocity
Is such a vile atrocity
You'll wish for it no more!

If your hips are fatter
Than your waist, it doesn’t matter,
But if in your case it’s the latter
Then you need to watch your weight!
If you’ve got a big behind,
Mother Nature has been kind,
And sometimes you will find
That a pear shape trumps an apple any day!


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 20, 2022)

I love this, do you mind if I share it with my daughter, she is one of the lucky ones a lovely hour glass shape and tiny waist even if she puts on weight, this will make her smile


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I love this, do you mind if I share it with my daughter, she is one of the lucky ones a lovely hour glass shape and tiny waist even if she puts on weight, this will make her smile


Of course, Jenny


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 21, 2022)

Northerner said:


> I wrote a poem about visceral fat
> 
> Oh! View with animosity
> Visceral adiposity!
> ...


Bravo!

I lost 20kg and my arse-size didn't change at all, no doubt because it was already just skin & bone. 

It's a vestigial arse, and I like to think this is a sign of advanced evolution, like the vestigial appendix.


----------



## harbottle (Nov 21, 2022)

My arse flesh vanished completely when I lost 3 stone.
Someone at work said, 'oy shift your arse!' when they were trying to get past then quickly added, 'You can't, you don't have one any more.' I did wonder why he was looking at my arse.

Size 32 trousers are too big, but smaller sizes won't go past the bones so I have to wear a belt.


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 21, 2022)

harbottle said:


> My arse flesh vanished completely when I lost 3 stone.
> Someone at work said, 'oy shift your arse!' when they were trying to get back then quickly added, 'You can't, you don't have one any more.' I did wonder why he was looking at my arse.
> 
> Size 32 trousers are too big, but smaller sizes won't go past the bones so I have to wear a belt.


I have never had a bum, even when fat.  My daughter nicknamed me pancake bum!  (better than balloon tum I guess which she could have called me  )


----------

